# Above and Beyond expectations



## healeydays (Dec 7, 2012)

Folks,

After this week and a couple packages I received from members here, I figured I would create a post that we all could use of someone sending us something above and beyond what we were ever expecting.


----------



## healeydays (Dec 7, 2012)

*RE: Presents I have received above and beyond*

Paul of Phinds wanted a sample of my spotted European Elm for his wood identification site and I had asked in return for any thin scraps he might have hanging around that would look good in a cutting board. He said he'd look around, and then all of a sudden this shows up on my doorstep:

Thanks Paul...


----------



## healeydays (Dec 7, 2012)

*RE: Presents I have received above and beyond*

The next one is from Tim of CulinaryBoards. I had bought a couple of his fantastic live edge wine bottle stoppers for gifts for my in-laws and was proud to say was his first feedback here and on Ebay. I received them a couple weeks ago and was very happy.

A couple days ago I got another box in the mail from Tim and in it I found a beautiful pen made from the wood from the General “Stonewall” Jackson Prayer Tree. Being a northern boy I had always admired Jackson and what a great general he was, but now I can also admire what an artisan Tim is.

Thanks Tim...


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 7, 2012)

Sorta the same subject- off of the naches trail in Mississippi there is an old brick mansion(pre 1800's) that you can take a tour of. Quite original- Jackson was married in that house. All the windows were made in England at the time when they spun glass on a flat plate to get it flat. All glass had swirls. Worth your time if you are in the area........... I think it was "Springfield plantation"


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 7, 2012)

I bought a couple of boxes of "scraps" from Bobby (bwh3805). Both boxes were a great deal. Thanks for the BAB scraps Bobby!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

